# Valentine's Day FO List



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is a list of FO's you might want to consider:

Amber Romance -Type
Baby Powder
Beautiful - Type
Champagne 
Chardonnay
Chocolate Pecan Ball 
Dream Angels Halo -Type
Endless Love - Type
Forbidden Fantasy - Type
Forever Romace - Type
Hearts & Flowers - Type
Hershey's Chocolate 
Love Spell - Type
Merlot
Moonlight Lace 
Moonlight Sonata
Passion Fruit
Pink - Type
Pure Seduction - Type
Raspberry Chocolate Drizzle 
Red Hot Cinnamon 
Romantic Wish - Type
Rose Petals
Salt Most Rose
Secret Crush - Type
Sensual Amber -Type 
Starwberries & Champagne - Type
Sweet Temptations - Type
Very Sexy for Her - Type 
Warm Embrace - Type
Wine & Roses
Zinfandel 

I may just offer 3 scents for V-Day.


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you for the list.  Very helpful indeed.  That is something we figured we would do this time around, offer just a few scents rather than everything we had....just made Christmas hard to do!  LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 24, 2007)

adding to:

Cinnamon Fosting
Pink Sugar
Passionate Kisses
Chocolate Covered Cherries/Strawberries


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 27, 2007)

Moonlight Path is also very nice! Has anyone also tried rice flower and shea? Would that be good for vday? I love those scents not overpowering very nice.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2007)

I carry rice flower shea, I like it very much but it is almost too light IMHO.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah thats true but so nice in dry perfume!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

The one I tried smelled like play-doh


----------



## designer_gifts (Feb 2, 2008)

These are some that do really good for me for valentines day that I haven't seen mentioned= cherry, black cherry, cherry vanilla, whipped cream,strawberry musk, strawberry fields, strawberries & cream, ruby lips, white cherry blossom and japanese cherry blossom. All of these are YUMMY scents.  
                                  designer_gifts


----------

